# Houghton, Michigan U.P. storm pictures 12/5



## pipebomb (Nov 22, 2013)

had a good 2 day storm here the last 2 days, and it is still going. got around 8" yesterday of the heaviest snow i have ever dealt with, and today it was fluffy stuff. got about 18" of snow so far total and high winds. snapped a few pictures from around the area tonight! enjoy!



















yesterday's wet heavy snow (was raining for a bit!)










its still coming down now!!


----------



## snowman6 (Nov 15, 2009)

Nice pics. Looks like a sloppy mess.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Time to fire up the sleds.

8" of slop makes for a great base and powder gives you a nice ride. 

Keep the pics coming, I love your part of Michigan.


----------



## Turf Z (Jan 30, 2010)

Glad you got that up there and not in west MI. I hate heavy snow.


----------



## pipebomb (Nov 22, 2013)

*snow*

picture from tonight's event...... it has been snowing nonstop since last wednesday!!! heavy lake effect!!! having a blast!!!


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

looks like you making a cross country mogals course  good luck this year!!! Remember to eat something & get a nap


----------

